# Old Original Strela And A Conundrum



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I put a bid in for this Strela well before the auction finished,i still thought it was a reasonable buy,i was pushed to the upper part of my bid by someone with a very well known Russian watches website :cry2: :lol:.

I bid on it with a view to use it for spares,for a couple of other 3017`s i have, in need of them[i can do simple repairs myself,hands and dial changing,movement swaps,but thats about my limit].

Having received it,from a very nice seller from Bulgaria,i am in two minds to use it for spares,i have always been a bit of a romantic with regard to Russian watches and have always been more interested in,not so much condition, but the overall history of the watch,who might of owned it etc.

The watch itself is in good condition,dial is aged but better than i thought,keeps good time chronograph function is a bit tempramental,some times takes a couple of goes to snap back to centre,but overall very pleasently surprised.

I thought i would ask the forum what they would do keep it or use it for spares.

P.S I tried to do a poll,but a bit to thick to work out how to do it!

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

It's a very handsome watch Russ, I would keep it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

I would keep it! I love the look of that dial, well aged and all. I would wear it with pride!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Keep it. I did bid on it too, but dropped out in favour of a TCDD pocket watch.

Julian (L)


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks for all the kind comments,i have been wearing it all day and its keeping excellent time.I think i`ll take all your advice and keep it.I shall have to keep on looking for spares,not an easy task.

Regards

Russ


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Russ Cook said:


> Many Thanks for all the kind comments,i have been wearing it all day and its keeping excellent time.I think i`ll take all your advice and keep it.I shall have to keep on looking for spares,not an easy task.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Russ


if it runs keep it - these early ones are rare and should not be used as spares if running okish...

if you need spares private message me as I have a couple of 'basket case' 95% complete 3017s


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Or u could... I dunno... give it to me! It'd feel at home here with it's much younger brother! :lol:

Good choice on keeping it as a wearer!


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks Lewis.

Many Thanks Xantiagib,i will p.m you.

Regards,

Russ.


----------

